# AUG 8, Dallas area Veterans Hiring EXPO



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Dallas - Veterans Hiring Expo

Thursday, August 8, 9am â€“ 2pm

Veterans Resource Center - 4900 S Lancaster Rd. Dallas Texas 75216

Veterans should BRING the following: 
Resumes

Proof of Military Service

Un-official/Official College Transcripts

Licenses/Certification

VA Service-Connected Disability: SF-15 and/or VA Rating Letter 

Notes:
Veterans enter the center through Gate 2 (Free Parking).

For special accommodations, please contact 
Blas Rueda-Caraballo 972-850-4459 / 214-857-1678.


----------

